# So apparently there's a Ghostbusters reboot planned...



## Palpatine (Oct 15, 2014)

What?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 15, 2014)

This will end well....


----------



## Stunna (Oct 15, 2014)

This is supposed to have an all-female cast, right?

I'll see it as long as Rebel Wilson isn't brought on.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 15, 2014)

Why did the reboot need to be an all-female cast? It's not even worth watching anymore.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 15, 2014)

_Because_ of the female cast?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 15, 2014)

Stunna said:


> _Because_ of the female cast?



Yes                .


----------



## Stunna (Oct 15, 2014)

Well then, that's just silly.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 15, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Well then, that's just silly.



Why would would be hired to catch ghosts?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 15, 2014)

Erm.**

W-What


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 15, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Erm.**
> 
> W-What



Catching ghosts is obviously a masculine job.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 15, 2014)

I can't tell if you're being serious or not. 

That, and, a token scaredy cat teammate (or even a token brave teammate) could make for some comedic scenarios.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 15, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I can't tell if you're being serious or not.
> 
> That, and, a token scaredy cat teammate (or even a token brave teammate) could make for some comedic scenarios.



The last funny all female cast was Bridesmaids.  If the director wants a funny movie he better hire that cast.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm not sure if Jerusalem is trolling or serious. 



Stunna said:


> _Because_ of the female cast?



Why does this automatically make the movie more promising?I thought things like characters, cast, plot, humor etc made a movie.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 15, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I'm not sure if Jerusalem is trolling or serious.
> .



Completely serious unintentional trolling.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 15, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Why does this automatically make the movie more promising?I thought things like characters, cast, plot, humor etc made a movie.


If you could go ahead and quote where I said the movie would be better having a female cast, I'd mighty appreciate it.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 15, 2014)

Ah apologies



Jerusalem said:


> Why did the reboot need to be an all-female cast? It's not even worth watching anymore.





Stunna said:


> _Because_ of the female cast?



Rereading it again seems I misread.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 15, 2014)

It's cool.

I don't think a female cast makes it any better or worse (though it's an angle that admittedly interests me a bit more).


----------



## kire (Nov 21, 2014)

Hymm I don't know if I'm going to like this..


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 22, 2014)

I like the fact that they're going with a all-female cast. At least is something different whereas most reboots just tell the same story over scene-for-scene with new CGI and new actors playing old characters.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2015)

*The cast revealed*




> It?s all coming together for The Heat and Bridemaids director Paul Feig?s upcoming Ghostbusters reboot and now we can actually meet the ladies who will be busting said ghosts.  The rumors about Melissa McCarthy donning a proton pack turned out to be correct.  And she?ll be joined by Kristen Wiig, Leslie Jones (Saturday Night Live, Top Five) and Kate McKinnon (Saturday Night Live, Life Partners).  Feig is currently writing the script with Katie Dippold (The Heat).


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2015)

Not interested.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2015)

It will probably be profitable though.  McCarthy is sort of like a female Adam Sandler.  She has her fans that will see her in anything.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> With McCarthy confirmed....


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 27, 2015)

Well 

That's .... disappointing. 

They couldn't give us Emma Stone or Gillian Anderson?


----------



## asdfa (Jan 27, 2015)

I still cannot believe this was approved and will actually exist.
No hope for humanity


----------



## Karasu (Jan 27, 2015)

there is no way in hell this will fly.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 28, 2015)

This movie gonna be god awful.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 28, 2015)

Probably gonna be a shitty film with cliche sexist jokes spiced up with some feminism.

Might check the screener when it comes out, not paying for it though.


----------



## Vault (Jan 28, 2015)

Oh hell no, fuck this shit


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 28, 2015)

Someone please smother this baby in the cradle


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jan 28, 2015)

The only person in that cast that gives me hope is Kristen Wiig. Everyone else i'm meh on. Especially Leslie Jones who i have never ever seen do anything funny ever. McCarthy can be alright but not in any of her movies. She's better on TV. Not sure i'll even bother with this.


----------

